# Mechanical room



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Time to start making fab sheets.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm totally a computer nerd on the side. That looks like a lot of fun to play with.

What kind of facility is that going into?


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Sorry i missed the reply. It is the chiller plant for a Ford Motor facility. I am doing another one now for a Ford fuel research facility


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

CT-18 said:


> Time to start making fab sheets.


A lot of work but a relatively simple layout


----------

